# ferguson-1959-MF35



## roller568 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got this tractor and would like to know where do I add oil to this tractor?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day Roller 
To check the transmission oil the dipstick is on the right hand side under the seat .
The hydraulics and transmission are one and the same as regards to oil,meaning they both use the same reservoir,the gearbox, if required topping up the filler cap is next to the gearstick ,it is a fairly big plug be careful you dont drop anything in there when you remove it.Use engine oil unless there is a local requirement to use other tytpe of oil, it takes 6 gallons if you drain and refill.

the engine dipstick is easy to find as is the engine oil filling point the filler has a spring loaded cap.
Hope this all helps .
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## roller568 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks,Hutch,that is good info-thanks.Now I have to fix oil leak at the pto shaft! Any info will help!


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

roller568 said:


> Thanks,Hutch,that is good info-thanks.Now I have to fix oil leak at the pto shaft! Any info will help!


G.Day roller.
This one is easy 
First thing to do is drain the transmission /hydraulic oil there are two drain plugs ,both on the left hand side of the tractor the front plug is below where your left foot would be when sitting on the tractor, the other is further towards the rear of the tractor ,use ring spanners and you wont stuff up the hex on the plugs Spanner sizes Are 7/8" and 15/16" a/f.
Next Clean the area around where the p.t.o. shaft comes out may need to use a wire brush there is a plate maybe 
1/8 " thick it is held on by three set screws (short Bolts) or counter head screws Take the bolts out and remove the plate again wire brush around the area .
There is a hole in the pto shaft I use a Large philips head screwdriver you could use a pin punch or a long bolt, sometimes it is fairly tight to remove the seal housing whatever you put in the hole use a strong bar behind the screwdriver and lever the whole shaft out about two inches Then the whole shaft will pull out there may be a little bit of oil comes out so put a container under to catch the oil, with the shaft out you can pull the pto seal housing of .
Clean everything thoroughly in petrol , remove the seal and the large "o" ring on the outside of the housing .
If you have access to a large socket set I use a socket which is about 1/8" smaller than the hole where the seal fits in,From the OUTSIDE,Drive the old seal out from the outside and discard .
Thoroughly clean the housing and fit the new seal make sure you fit it in the right way round ,with the curved edge out. if you look at the pto shaft there is a collar behind the bearing that the seal runs on it will most likely have a grove worn in it when you fit the new seal dont push it in all the way leave it out about 1/8"so that the seal runs on a fresh part of the collar.
lubricate the seal with oil or grease , lubricate and fit the new "o" ring and Reassemble,you may find you have to turn the shaft a wee bit to engage it with the pto gear. P.S dont forget to refill with oil,Engine oil will do unless you guys use something different. is it cold in Alabama? 
Thats Yer Lot .
Happy days. 
Hutch.


----------



## roller568 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks,will let you know how it turns out!-somtimes it gets a little chilly-Jan-Feb.


----------

